# How do I report spammers ?



## gb155 (12 Nov 2011)

See the comments in my profile page !


----------



## Crackle (12 Nov 2011)

Report your own post above with a brief explanation and they'll ban the user and remove the posts.

I think you need to think about what your options are to stop this harrasment from what is probably one person.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Nov 2011)

I think he s been caught up with.


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I think he s been caught up with.



I'm 99.9% sure we all know who it is, my own little stalker


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> Report your own post above with a brief explanation and they'll ban the user and remove the posts.
> 
> *I think you need to think about what your options are to stop this harrasment from what is probably one person.*



Apart from leaving here, Im not so sure what options I have ?

As you say its either one person or one of his "Gang"


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2011)

If it's who I think you mean, the little sh1t has been banned from here loads - keeps coming back, but does get caught very fast. The little boy needs to grow up and get a life.


----------



## Norm (12 Nov 2011)

Click on their name then report them.

As those posts were at just after 8 last night, his mummy must have let him stay up late as he didn't have to be in nursery today.


----------



## Zoiders (13 Nov 2011)

I must be privileged

80 comments.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2011)

gb155 said:


> See the comments in my profile page !



Sad pal, not seen the comments but imagine they weren't good 
You can turn off the comments completely if you want to 

@ Zoiders, was it the same person as Gaz's?


----------



## Norm (13 Nov 2011)

They'll be gone by next weekend.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I must be privileged
> 
> 80 comments.




Yourself and three others - I've removed all of the profile comments and the notifications.

Job done.


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Yourself and three others - I've removed all of the profile comments and the notifications.
> 
> Job done.



Thanks

Why cant "This person" just be banned by IP tho?


----------



## PpPete (14 Nov 2011)

If it's who I think it is, he's boasted of being able to change (or maybe mask) his IP quite readily.
As Fossy says - he needs to grow up and get a life.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2011)

gb155 said:


> Why cant "This person" just be banned by IP tho?



Because IP addresses can be shared by different people (_large Internet Service Providers pool their limited addresses and recycle them_) and because there are lots of different sources such as work, school, college, public Wi-Fi hotspots, mobile devices, etc.

Each ban adds to the IP/Email history in the software so re-registrations become easier to spot over time, and the new software will introduce some new tools that should help as well.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Because IP addresses can be shared by different people (large Internet Service Providers pool their limited addresses and recycle them) and because there are lots of different sources such as work, school, college, public Wi-Fi hotspots, mobile devices, etc.
> 
> Each ban adds to the IP/Email history in the software so re-registrations become easier to spot over time, and the new software will introduce some new tools that should help as well.
> 
> ...




Fair enough 

I have to admit its becoming a little too person these days - am sure " they" are having fun tho :0)


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2011)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ


----------



## Norm (14 Nov 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Why cant "This person" just be banned by IP tho?


I wrote a response to this earlier, before the company's wireless network had a brainfart, so I'll re-write it even though Admin has replied. 

IP addresses are handed out by ISPs, so all anyone needs to do to get a new one is re-boot their router. Once that is done, the old IP address will be allocated to someone else, and that person will be banned by association.

On top of that, you can find a gazillion proxy servers out there, which will present as a different IP address anyway. Very useful for people in the US who want to watch BBC videos, crap for admins to limit access.

There are also, as PpPete says, other ways of masking your IP address easily available.

In summary, the people who are most frequently caught by IP bans are the innocent ones so they are, IMO, worse than useless.


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> I wrote a response to this earlier, before the company's wireless network had a brainfart, so I'll re-write it even though Admin has replied.
> 
> IP addresses are handed out by ISPs, so all anyone needs to do to get a new one is re-boot their router. Once that is done, the old IP address will be allocated to someone else, and that person will be banned by association.
> 
> ...




Fair comment mate


----------



## Zoiders (14 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Yourself and three others - I've removed all of the profile comments and the notifications.
> 
> Job done.


No I am afraid it's not "job done"

As last time I checked you had decided it was all my fault for not ignoring them


----------



## Zoiders (14 Nov 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Why cant "This person" just be banned by IP tho?


Every time they ban "this person" there is another person with two profiles who just keeps on egging him on via another chat room.


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Every time they ban "this person" there is another person with two profiles who just keeps on egging him on via another chat room.




Guess he won't give up till he discovers women then ???


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2011)

We'll continue to close the accounts as we discover them so just carry on reporting them and let me and the team deal with it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

